# Use of pressure treated floor joists in a crawl space



## JoPa2000 (May 2, 2017)

I need some guidance. I have a 1940s cabin in the Pocono, Pa woods. The temperatures swing from season to season causing moisture issues in my crawl space. It is a 4 ft crawl space with 12"x9" vents and a vapor barrier over the dirt floor. A year ago I took out all of the old SOAKED fiberglass insulation. Now that the floor joists are exposed and starting to dry out they are cracking. I am going to sister every joist to repair the joists. The moisture in the crawl space is much better, but still gets damp especially as the weather starts to warm up and get humid. Should I use pressure treated joists to sister the current rotting joists?
Also does any one recommend gluing foam insulation on the block foundation walls to help control temperature and moisture? If so what kind or specs?
Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the moisture coming from? 

How about fixing that issue via sealing and insulating the crawl? Fixes two problems at once.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pressure treated wood was developed as termite infestation prevention, not so much as a rot prevention.

_*Your cabin didn't have any of these problems until the development of plastic.*_ Get the plastic and the insulation that's falling down outta there and the old cabin will be fine with some plain lumber renovation.

I wouldn't put plastic in the crawl space of my worst enemy's house.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

We keep a small fan running in the crawl space at our cabin (also in PA) just to keep the air circulating in the summer. Also run a dehumidifier hooked to a pump. Works pretty well.
Cabin is old, and I am sure not getting in the crawl space to put in plastic.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... In my experiences, excessive moisture in a crawl space is the same as water in a basement,....
The Problem, 'n the cure happens outside the structure, with better drainage, 'n water control,...


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^ what Bondo said ^^^

PLUS

Is the crawl space vented?


----------



## lpranger467 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bondo can you PM me if you have a moment for a foundation question


----------

